# My very first horse



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi all,

I took in a rescue horse with dsld. He needed a home with no other horses as he is terribly bullied I guess. Very sweet boy that the rescue guesses about 10-12 yrs. Not showing signs of lameness walking yet. I was a horse crazy little girl until about 12 yrs old when I finally came to grips that mom wasn't going to let me put one in our backyard shed. But now I am relearning horsey habits and how -to

The rescue would like him to gain a bit more weight and have me feeding low starch/no sugar diet and then mostly pasture and hay when he gets to a good point. We won't be riding him either. 

He seems very happy amongst the goats and has the neighbor horses just over the fence. We only have an outdoor shed for him, but we are in Florida and don't have the harsh winters. Been brushing him every night trying to get rid of his shaggy coat :happy2:

Any tips greatly appreciated


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

He does look contented. Race horses will sometimes have a goat as a companion and it seems to work well.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so happy you took him with the full knowledge of his condition. Of course I looked at his pictures before reading.

The only things a horse needs to be healthy in good hay, good water and a mineral lick.
If you are in an area of sandy ground, you might want to consider a monthy psyllium supplement to clean out his gut to help avoid colic. And a few yearly vaccinations and a teeth check.

He is very pretty. And you are very kind to give him a loving home. He will need some understanding about being able to lift his leg and stand on the other for long times. Do you have a farrier yet who will understand his problems?


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

Of course I looked at his pictures before reading[/QUOTE said:


> thought I really screwed up huh? lol
> 
> the neighbors are sending over their farrier next time he comes by for me to meet and talk to - we will see how I feel about him. I know another farrier that is super good if not,...just a little to hippy dippy 2 hr talkie for me if I can avoid it on a regular basis lol


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

vidpro23 said:


> thought I really screwed up huh? lol
> 
> the neighbors are sending over their farrier next time he comes by for me to meet and talk to - we will see how I feel about him


I was worried about it.  I had a friend who had a half arab mare with that problem and she use to simply fall on occasion.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Farriers have a stand they use for big horses. The leg that is up is set on it and the horse is basically leaning on his knee for the duration of the cut, curl, and dry. Would this work?


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

What is the best way for me to get out his shaggy coat? I have a hard rubber plastic curry from TSC that I have been using nightly - but they didn't have one of those thin finger tip ones I see on youtube videos. They also had that metal rounded stripper comb/rake - but that just looked mean,.. is that my best bet?


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

He also had a section of his mane cut out and a big chuck from his tail because of knots - will that grow back?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

vidpro23 said:


> He also had a section of his mane cut out and a big chuck from his tail because of knots - will that grow back?


Yes and yes.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

vidpro23 said:


> What is the best way for me to get out his shaggy coat? I have a hard rubber plastic curry from TSC that I have been using nightly - but they didn't have one of those thin finger tip ones I see on youtube videos. They also had that metal rounded stripper comb/rake - but that just looked mean,.. is that my best bet?


When he's ready to shed, it will come out in sheets. But shedn'blade works the best for me. Followed by a body brush.
He has not been having enough groceries and that will make his coat a little rougher and longer. I bought a starving gelding whose coat was so long it waved in the breeze like a field of wheat. He had a veritable goat beard. But when I got him and started feeding him well, his next winter coat was about half as long and much finer. By his second year his coat was like everyone else's.
I expect by late summer you will be pleased.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

He looks like how my mare looked coming out of this past winter, just a bit ribby. I gave her corn/allstock feed once a day for 2wks, some extra hay and she's covered up her ribs. Obviously she also has her pasture, but she needed a bit of extra this year. I think your guy just needs a bit of extra as well and he'll be peachy in no time.

Congrats on your first horsie!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

You have my admiration for being willing to give this guy a home. Bless you!


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

What a lucky boy he is! Sounds like he has a good home and is happy.

Can I ask, what is "dsld" ?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations! Thank you for giving this horse a home!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

TRAILRIDER said:


> What a lucky boy he is! Sounds like he has a good home and is happy.
> 
> Can I ask, what is "dsld" ?


-Degenerative suspensery ligament desmitis where the ligaments holding the pasterns especially are unable to support the horses weight and the fetlocks drop further and futher down, putting more and more stress on the joints.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Sadly this condition will progress until the fetlocks can be touching the ground. I think it seems most common in arabs, or at least in the past when I worked with that breed I sure saw a lot of broodmares with it and I can't say I have personally seen in in another breed. But for a pasture pet with no stress he can probably live for quite a while comfortably and you can enjoy him for that aspect. He is lucky to have found a good home! His coat will get better and shed out with good feed, regular worming, and time. His mane/tail will grow back. But beware...one of my goats LOVES to eat the tails off the horses for some reason. And the horses are OK with just standing there and letting the goat chew the tail. :facepalm:


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Maura said:


> Farriers have a stand they use for big horses. The leg that is up is set on it and the horse is basically leaning on his knee for the duration of the cut, curl, and dry. Would this work?


Hoof stands do not hold the horse up by the knee (or stifle, for that matter). They merely let the hoof rest on the stand, but they do nothing for a horse in pain who cannot stand on three legs easily.

Unfortunately, by the time DSLD is as progressed as this, the horse is usually in a decent amount of pain, and all we as farriers can do is try to make them a little more comfortable. They are a PITA to trim because they cannot hold up a hind leg for very long at all and often violently drop their foot down when you're trying to trim it. Giving a few grams of Bute before the farrier appointment can help.

I've seen DSLD in many breeds, it's very prevalent in Peruvian Pasos and those type of horses. Also found in QHs, some WBs, and Arabs. It's genetic, so mixed breed horses have it as well.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you where I want to. I have been out of horses for a long time now and I'm not in the loop. I had never even heard of this disease. I am very familiar with pulled suspensories in race horses though. Even that can be career ending. Well, he has the home that he needs. Bless you vidpro23 for taking him on : )


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

secuono said:


> I gave her corn/allstock feed once a day for 2wks, some extra hay and she's covered up her ribs.



I'm glad he has a good home that cares about him. If the rescue told you to do a low starch/low sugar diet for him, I would not be giving him corn or sweet feed. I would also pull him off of grass in the afternoons. The sugar in grass increases in the sun. I had an insulin resistant mare. She went out in the early morning and came in at noon. His shed looks fine for him.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

May I suggest you join a DSDL group on Yahoo? DSDL can cause the horse to lose body condition, grain may hurt rather than help the condition. 
Did they tell you anything about the pain the horse maybe in?

Please deepen your research.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Congratulations on your rescue. If you don't already have one, make sure you find a good vet who can help with any discomfort and help with nutrition. For now, make sure you provide salt and mineral.


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

HE is on a low starch/(no sugar or molasses) pellet they would like him to move eventually to mostly pasture and hay. 

As far as pain they don't feel like he is in much right now. Honestly I have to say that we wont be putting a lot of money towards the horse. Regular maintenance and some pain management if needed, but when quality of life degrades I will be able to put him down knowing he lived out his last few years in peace

I finally found a rubber curry and that is doing wonders for removing the shag


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

vidpro23 said:


> HE is on a low starch/(no sugar or molasses) pellet they would like him to move eventually to mostly pasture and hay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's always a good idea to set parameters when dealing with a chronic condition.


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

flies? are really biting up his two back legs. a foot to 24 inches off the ground. does that mean i am not fly spraying him enough? how often are you suppose to spray? rest of his body is fine ears, face. i dont see him especially annoyed or anything. i just see blood marks on his two hind feet in the white


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

vidpro23 said:


> flies? are really biting up his two back legs. a foot to 24 inches off the ground. does that mean i am not fly spraying him enough? how often are you suppose to spray? rest of his body is fine ears, face. i dont see him especially annoyed or anything. i just see blood marks on his two hind feet in the white


I use a good fly spray every other day or so when it's really hot and the flies are bad. Be sure to get under his belly well (especially the midline) and around his sheath. 

Good on you for taking him in and making him comfortable.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I see you're planning to put him on pasture. There are good things and bad things about this. The good things include constant low level movement, which will help him stay comfortable longer. It's also more natural for their gut to have a steady input of grass. The equine stomach is designed to never be more than partway full. The mucosal lining changes from bottom to top, going from very thick and strong, to thinner and more delicate. The line where this change occurs is where many equine ulcers develop. An incredible 90% of horses will develop ulcers at some time in their lives, versus about 10% in humans. Horses on pain medications for more than short bursts are extremely vulnerable. Sometimes, some of the topical treatments for chronic leg issues are better for horses like this. DMSO, standing bandages, or topicals like Succeed (a COX-2 inhibitor) are options you can discuss with your vet.

Another good thing is pasture helps a horse stay fresher mentally. Stall life is boring. Boredom leads to stress, and sometimes to vices.

A downside to pasture for a horse like this is weight gain. Some are hard keepers no matter what you do. Others are air ferns, and they gain on really short rations. Watch closely that this horse's weight does not improve too much. Extra weight on bad suspensories is no favor. Also, some pasture grasses are very high in sugars. Many of these are developed for quicker gain in cattle, not for maintenance for horses. So watch closely, and while he could use some extra calories, don't let him fill out too much.

Did the folks at the rescue have his teeth floated? When I see a horse this pulled down, I usually schedule the dentist. If you're adept and the horse is calm, you can reach in, gently pull his tongue to one side, and feel the arcades of molars for sharp points or waves. Sometimes horses don't eat well because they need a float. Food goes in, and it goes back out. The old time rescues fed yogurt for probiotics, but nowadays you can get quality probiotics from the feed store or vet.

The rubbed out part of his mane suggests to me that he was feeding from a round bale feeder designed for cattle. Horses stick their heads in and it rubs the top of the mane bed bald about three quarters of the way back from the ears. Yes, it can grow back if it's not too damaged. A horse can get skinny on free choice round bale if it's coarse, low quality forage, or if more dominant horses refuse to allow it to eat. You might find that, under your care, the weight comes back really fast. I bet he'll feel more peaceful too, not having to constantly watch out for the top dogs.

Bless you for taking on this horse! I know you'll both have things to teach one another, even in the short time he's likely to be comfortable with DSLD. His gift to you will be to make you more prepared for the next horse, and yours to him will to be to live out the remainder of his days in peace and comfort.


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

took a little a video of him today - looking a lot better than when he arrived and tons better from when the rescue got him 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152211777403380&set=vb.519124441503995&type=2&theater


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow - what a difference! He looks great - nice, shiny coat and no more ribs!


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

He looks great! Be careful not to let him put anymore weight on though, he's healthy now but any extra weight gain will be really hard on his ligaments. A grazing muzzle is a really cost effective way to manage his weight if it becomes necessary. He's a beautiful boy though!!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

majiksummer said:


> He looks great! Be careful not to let him put anymore weight on though, he's healthy now but any extra weight gain will be really hard on his ligaments. A grazing muzzle is a really cost effective way to manage his weight if it becomes necessary. He's a beautiful boy though!!


I second the grazing muzzle recommendation they work very well. My Warmblood mare would be a horse shaped balloon with laminitis without one. Even the TB needs one periodically.


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

never even knew that existed! Good to know we can do that if necessary between we do not have a barn to stall him so I was wondering how I would keep him from grazing if the need were to arise.

I will keep an eye on him. Right now he is showing just a hint of rib and I will try to keep him exactly at that.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

malinda said:


> Hoof stands do not hold the horse up by the knee (or stifle, for that matter). They merely let the hoof rest on the stand, but they do nothing for a horse in pain who cannot stand on three legs easily.
> 
> Unfortunately, by the time DSLD is as progressed as this, the horse is usually in a decent amount of pain, and all we as farriers can do is try to make them a little more comfortable. They are a PITA to trim because they cannot hold up a hind leg for very long at all and often violently drop their foot down when you're trying to trim it. Giving a few grams of Bute before the farrier appointment can help.
> 
> I've seen DSLD in many breeds, it's very prevalent in Peruvian Pasos and those type of horses. Also found in QHs, some WBs, and Arabs. It's genetic, so mixed breed horses have it as well.


I would not use more than 2 grams of bute at a time...you can give him a gram the evening before the farrier comes out, then another gram or two the morning of the visit, but I wouldn't give more than two grams at one time...just as a precaution.

A good farrier will be wise enough to let that hind foot back down several times while trimming it. A foot held up longer than a horse can stand is going to slam back down, but you can avoid that by releasing the foot frequently during the trim and letting the horse get the weight off the other hind for a minute. 

Congrats on taking in a rescue! And one that has a medical issue no less! Lots of people wouldn't have done that, so kudos to you! A word from a fellow rescuer and Thoroughbred owner...they can be a little hard to put weight on. I use Maxi-Glo or Nutrena Empower Boost when I need to see a little extra weight. Those are both rice Bran supplements. I don't like to feed a corn supplement to a non-working TB, it can make them antsy and difficult to handle. You are in Florida...there is a great brand of feed down there called Seminole, they have one of he better feeds out there. But, with the issue he has, less weight is better so be watchful of how much gain you allow. Look and see if you can find it in your area, and then read the labels and find one that is low starch if needed...a good quality feed will go a long way to the horses health more so than a cheap feed that is all fillers...I don't know what you are feeding, and am not saying you don't know your stuff! Just making suggestions


----------

